# Can I have some help for a 20 gallon tank, Fish, Equipment,



## Isaiah (Apr 12, 2016)

My brother told me to reach out to you guys, as I just got my first tank (20 Gallon). I am currently building the back ground and some other small items for the tank. Other then that, I really have no idea what I am doing or what I need. The tank is a 20 gallon. I walked through the local Petco and was not really impressed with the fish they had to offer.

Can you help me set up this tank?
What types of sand or rocks should I use?
What types of plants or bubblers to get?
Filters? Heaters? Etc.
I would only want 4-5 fish for the 20 gallon tank, but I do not know what fish would get along with each other.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Prognathodon (Mar 31, 2016)

If you go to the "Library" section of this website (not part of the forums section) there are a bunch of good articles, including "Cookie Cutter" stocking suggestions for various size tanks.

I'm a noob myself; I've got a grip on what I want for hardware and tank furniture, now I'm wrangling with stocking.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? There is a 20G high and a 20G Long.

The Long tank has many options from Lake Tanganyika, for example. I'd avoid Lake Malawi and Lake Victoria. Or perhaps you prefer New World cichlids?


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 12, 2016)

It is a 20G High


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Still have some options:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... 15-20g.php


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

For a 20 gallon tank I would probably make it a community tank with stuff like shrimp, danios, plants maybe some livebearers. If I went to cichlids I would get kribs probably and make it species only, something small but colorful.

plus bubbler and small HOB. Half inch river rocks for gravel.


----------



## Kibro (Aug 14, 2016)

I also have a 20g tank long, in it I currently have 2 o yellow tail acei, 2 galarea reef, and 2 yellow labs.

My one yellow lab is clearly a male, big black fins , and stripes along his body and face. I am concerned he is attaching the other yellow lab and one of the acei . I have hiding spots, more then enough filtration, do I need more females? Should I upgrade tank to have more room, do I need to feed more often ? Please help.

I should mention that I have only had the tank up and running for 2 months. So these fish are not full grown.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For acei I would want a 75G 48x18 rectangle.

Also Malawi don't pair, so if you have more than one fish in a species...you want a group. Yellow lab females have black fins and male yellow labs should not have stripes on the body or face.

So you need a bigger tank and more fish...yes.


----------

